# Corn Snake Eggs Humidity



## pierce556 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi
This is my first clutch and she laid 13 on 1st June
Its been a week today since she laid them, one or two look like they may be infertile but I'm not sure if the humidity levels are right. 
Once has dimpled so I raised the humidity but one has gone all shiny on the surface and small cracks have appeared along it. The last 2 pictures shows the egg with the shiny surface but its not very clear :/ Is it too humid or not enough????? 
Please Help! Thanks


----------



## deverick1976 (Apr 30, 2012)

they look fine iv just hatched 15 corn eggs at day 54 my temp was between 28 and 32 the humidity was between 80 and 90 dnt worry about the shinyness


----------



## Hampshire Colubrids (Jul 31, 2012)

Ive always had about 99% humidity. I hatched my corns this year at day 55. Incubated at 85-85f. The hatchlings were smaller then usual, maybe temperature related.


----------

